# Final results of Shadow's biopsies



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all,

The vet called with the final results of the biopsies taken during Shadow's surgery. For those of you who are interested, here they are: The pancreas results showed she did, indeed, recently have pancreatitis. The jejunum (sm. intestine) results were negative for anything. The liver results show she did not have MVD (microvascular dysplasia) This was the condition all the specialists were so certain she had. Basically, he said the results didn't point to anything specific, rather they just looked like the results of organs in a very sick dog. 

Dr. Boyd said he has nothing firm to tell him why she was so sick other than her liver being so undersized (60% of normal, if you remember) He said since her enzymes and bile acids were so out of "whack" and the undersize factor, his best guess is that it was probably the liver that was to blame somehow. However, he says dogs w/undersized livers can, and do, live normal lives. Unfortunately, there seems to be no clear cut answer for all she had going on. I'm just relieved she's not suffering any more.

The bright spot in all of this is you. I am so completely "blown away" by all the love and care you've shown me. You have been amazingly kind and generous. Words are so inadaquate to express what I feel. God has used you in a mighty way in my life and for that I will forever be grateful.

God bless,
Leslie


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

You are a great furmom....

Shadow and any future little one is so lucky to have you.....

Hugs....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Leslie :hug:
Thank you for sharing this information.

I hope you share your love with a new puppy......Shadow wouldn't want you to be without hav kisses and ear lickies!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Leslie, my DH was just asking about you last night Yes we still think of you all the time. I am so glad you are staying with us and I too look forward to the day you announce a new little one coming home. We will all probably cry all over again but this time it will be tears of joy for you and your new furbaby.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie,
Thank you for sharing the results with us. It's so hard to hear, "I don't know why" when it comes to a loved one's health be they people or puppies. 

Like Julie, I hope that when you are ready, you will share your love with another little pup. I hope your heart is healing day by day and your memories of Shadow bring smiles instead of tears.

Susan


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leslie, yes, thank you so much for sharing this information. It is so disappointing, though, when things are inconclusive. All we really know for 100% is that you were the best mommy ever to Shadow and that she had so much love from you and your family while she was here on earth. God bless


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leslie, my eyes teared up again as I read this- I can only imagine what it was like when you heard the results. So glad you have stayed a part of our lives and when you are ready to share your heart with another Hav we will be here for you to share them with us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for letting us know the results, Leslie. I've been thinking of you often and hoped there would be more conclusive answers. Poor thing was just too sick. Simple, yet so very painful. I am also very relieved she's no longer suffering. You are a strong inspiration for so many of us, Leslie!

(((hugs)))


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie, all of your forum friends were feeling "but for the grace of God" that could be me. Your pain was our pain in your struggle with Shadow. We appreciate your sharing.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that with us, Leslie. It is at least informative, if not conclusive, and I hope gives some resolution. It's wonderful that your breeder has been so upstanding through all of this, too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've wanted to PM you to ask about this, but thought it was still so soon. So glad you let us know. I'm so sorry there wasn't a more definitive answer for you. Just know that you did everything you could and Shadow was very loved while he was here.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

We had a cat that had liver disease as well . She had a benign tumour and it was inoperable .. Like you did with shadow we took her to the best but in the end it was not enough .. 
We asked why she got this as it was not malignant ( Supposedly ) But it kept growing and eventually h e would have hemorrhaged to death .. 
Basically we were told Sh-t happens she was not lucky and neither was your Shadow .. 
Thank you for sharing I know how hard this is for you but the information may help some other Havanese owner ..
You were a wonderful Mom . Stay in touch ..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie- Hearing the biopsy results probably brought back many agonizing memories. Shadow's underdeveloped liver was probably the cause, since it was definitely affecting her labs. Maybe the pancreatitis was the additional stress that just was too much for her. In any case, you did everything you could possibly do. I hope you can find some peace in remembering how much she loved you and the wonderful times you had with her. Shadow was special and so are you.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Leslie*

Thank you so much for sharing this information with all of us, it must have been so hard for you. Just know we are all praying you will heal and forget the pain you have gone through, and remember only the joy Shadow brought to your life.

Lots of Hugs,
Janet


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Leslie,

I can't tell you how much your story has stayed with me. I've thought of you often, and how challenged, frustrated and sad you must have been through Shadows illness. I'm so sorry this happened to you! You are obviously a very caring and loving pet owner, so I hope you're able to share that love with another little one at some point. Thank you for keeping us all posted. We have learned through your experience and are better pet owners as a result.

Big hugs,
Cindy


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Leslie, You and Shadow have been in my heart each day and will continue to be so. I appreciate your giving us the report. I know it is hard. I want for you as so many others do, that a new puppy soon enters your life. You definately need and deserve the kisses.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie,

Thank you for sharing this information with all of us. Now you know in your own heart that Shadow was very sick on the inside and it was a combination of her small liver and the pancreatis and poor little dear she was just too sick to overcome it all. Leslie you did everything possible for your baby and she felt all of your love. I think of her every day since this has happened and it still brings tears to my eyes when I see her pictures. I am so happy you are here with us and talk with us and share her memories. Someday I hope you find it in your heart to welcome a new little one into your home - not a replacement for Shadow, but the love you had for Shadow and she would've wanted you to have a little brother or sister to take care of you.

Your friend,
Libby


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie,

I too think of you and Shadow everyday, hoping for your recovery from this very sad event. I am glad you have stayed on the forum, we all love to hear from you. Please keep in touch with us, post and lets us know how you are doing. Casper and I want to send you lots of :hug: :hug: 
Take care hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been trying to figure out for days what to say and I still have not figured it out, there is just no words...I am glad you kinda have answers, maybe not an exact diagnosis but you know that you did everything you could. I hate it that there was no reason and you did loose her. Just know that we are all here thinking about you and little shadow...in fact I do more that not. 
My thoughts are with you...
Erin


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I know I've said this over and over but, I can't help it. You guys are AWESOME! Your continued support helps me so much. Each day is getting easier. At least now I can think of her at times and not cry.

I shared the results with Shadow's breeder and she is as disappointed as the rest of us. She did tell me she has a brand new litter and she wants me to have one. They won't be ready to leave mom until early Oct. Maybe by that time I'll be ready. You can bet you guys will be the first to know if we do decide to take one.

God bless you all.


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Leslie, thanks for sharing again, which you did so well. Because of course part of the whole saga was wondering WHAT was wrong with Shadow.

Yes yes, get another Hav! How can you resist? That seems like enough wait time. It did help us when we replaced 2 elderly dogs that died in the last year with our awesome Havs.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I know I've said this over and over but, I can't help it. You guys are AWESOME! Your continued support helps me so much. Each day is getting easier. At least now I can think of her at times and not cry.
> 
> I shared the results with Shadow's breeder and she is as disappointed as the rest of us. She did tell me she has a brand new litter and she wants me to have one. They won't be ready to leave mom until early Oct. Maybe by that time I'll be ready. You can bet you guys will be the first to know if we do decide to take one.
> 
> God bless you all.


I told you it would make me cry, even the thought of a new furbaby for you got me going..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Leslie, you will know in your heart when the times is right to add a "special pup" back into your life. Sounds like your are dealing with one great breeder. Of course we will want to see lots of baby pictures. :grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> She did tell me she has a brand new litter and she wants me to have one. They won't be ready to leave mom until early Oct. Maybe by that time I'll be ready.


There is not much that can help heal grief better than puppy kisses! Maybe just a visit to see the puppies. Then you'll know if one steals your heart. As the refrain from a song I like says, "You can't choose who you love, love chooses you."

Susan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie- I can speak from personal experience that getting another Havanese helps so much. After losing my Panda to liver disease, I was devastated and not sure I could have another dog for a long time, as I loved her so much. When the opportunity to get Maddie presented itself, I enthusiastically took it. I knew I had too much love to give and would always feel incomplete without a little furbaby to love. Maddie has been a a blessing and a delight in our lives. She has not replaced Panda, as Panda still holds a special place in my heart. But Maddie holds a *different* special place in my heart. Our hearts are so big, and just as we are able to love more than one child, we can love more than one pet. Losing a pet is so agonizing and painful, but it is more than worth it for the years of love. I hope you're able to welcome a new little furry package into your home soon!

Hugs, Jeanne


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:grouphug:

I know whatever is meant it to be with a new addition will happen when the time is right, your heart will tell you what to do.

biggest hugs,
Kara and Gucci


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Maddie has been a a blessing and a delight in our lives. She has not replaced Panda, as Panda still holds a special place in my heart. But Maddie holds a *different* special place in my heart. Our hearts are so big, and just as we are able to love more than one child, we can love more than one pet. Jeanne


That was explained very well Jeanne, that is how I felt about my dogs. Casper is my third dog, and the other two lived long lifes, but I hated saying good bye to them. But each dog holds a different special place in my heart.

Thanks for sharing that Jeanne


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Lynn and Jeanne - you are absolutely right. Over the last 6 years we have lost 2 dogs and 2 cats. It is so hard but they each have such a special place in my heart and each have their own special memories for me. There is so much room in all of our hearts for new furbabies! :grouphug: and the ones that have moved on to the Rainbow Bridge are never forgotten


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leslie, like Leeann, I got all teary thinking of you with a pup by Halloween. 
I hope things continue to get easier for you and if the time is right October would be a nice time to bring home a pup.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser (Feb 10, 2007)

Leslie, 

Thank you for sharing all the information with us. This forum is a wealth of information provided by a heartfelt group of pet owners. Your trials touched me deeply since our boys are just about Shadows age. 

You will know when is the right time for another companion. However I encourage you not to wait too long. Don't miss out on the unconditional love they give. 

You are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Jorge and Victor.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, Thank you for sharing the results of Shadow's tests. I sure wish there was a definate answer. I guess the answer was just that she was sick and it was her time. We don't always get answers. You did everything for her that you could possibly do. She had the best fur mommy ever! I hope you are able to welcome a new little fuzz butt into your heart soon. A new pup in October sounds pretty nice! I hope you find peace with Shadow's passing. I'm sure she would recommend you highly to a new puppy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> *I'm sure she would recommend you highly to a new puppy*.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - what a way to put it, Christy. Awwww

Leslie, I think of you every day, even while we are on this trip in Denver. I'm glad you are finding this group to be supportive, because so many of us have been so concerned about you and Shadow. 

Bless you,


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

*heartfelt condolences*



havashadow said:


> A love so big... A life so short...
> Our precious Shadow 11/8/06-8/4/07


I'm just now catching up with the story of Shadow... am so sorry to learn of your loss, Leslie. What a shock that whole experience must have been for you. I add my condolences and sorrow to the expressions offered by others on the Forum.

Your sig line in remembrance says so much. A short life but so much love, and joy, in that brief time you had together.

I used to work in audiobook publishing, and during the time that I did, an unusual audiobook won a big industry award one year. It's called Journey through Pet Loss, and here's the info:
http://www.petlossaudio.com/petloss.html 
Perhaps it might be helpful; perhaps you might be able to find it via a public library.

I agree with the others who have said in response to the possibility of your getting another pup that it is probably a good idea. It won't be Shadow but it will be a new love, a new life, which can help lift your spirits again and help with your own healing. You will know in your heart when the time is right, and no one else can know for you, it seems to me.

I wish for you all possible wisdom as you make your decision.
Yvonne (and Bounder)


----------

